
First Draft of the IEEE AI Ethics Paper: “Ethically Aligned Design” [pdf] - spacehacker
http://standards.ieee.org/develop/indconn/ec/ead_v1.pdf?
======
pvdebbe
I really dislike the increasingly used term "ethics" and "ethically".
Particularly ethics isn't something that's universally set in stone, it's a
matter of individual's philosophies (ie preferences) but the term gets treated
like a universal thing.

~~~
TeMPOraL
It'd better be universal, or else in presence of a superhuman AI we're surely
fucked (as opposed to probably fucked).

Fortunately, humans do seem to have some shared ethics core in their firmware.

~~~
mti
Regular humans have, for over half a century, possessed the ability to
annihilate the entirety of civilization by basically pushing a button. So it
always amazes me when people feel the need to make science fictional
assumptions like AGI in their doomsday scenarios.

~~~
TeMPOraL
AGI isn't a replacement doomsday scenario; it's a set of additional scenarios
to be considered _together_ with the usual ones - nuclear war, biological war,
global pandemic, gamma ray bursts, etc.

------
Dowwie
This is part of an ongoing discussion that the public is having about
algorithms influencing our lives, from policymaking to customized user
interactions. There is a growing number of people from academia proposing
varying degrees of regulations. Facebook's influence in the recent
presidential elections may serve as a catalyst for what is to come.

References

[1] [http://hkspolicycast.libsyn.com/how-technology-governs-
us](http://hkspolicycast.libsyn.com/how-technology-governs-us) [2]
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLJkLD_s9pYaY_WD6emzzq...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLJkLD_s9pYaY_WD6emzzqs3gjXBO2Zbyq)
[3]
[http://www.econtalk.org/archives/2016/10/cathy_oneil_on_1.ht...](http://www.econtalk.org/archives/2016/10/cathy_oneil_on_1.html)
[4]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_PFhJrPxoU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_PFhJrPxoU)

------
kenni
I think Section 2 – Business Practices and AI is particularly relevant and is
something I've thought about a lot.

> Engineers and design teams are neither socialized nor empowered to raise
> ethical concerns regarding their designs, or design specifications, within
> their organizations. Considering the widespread use of AI/AS and the unique
> ethical questions it raises, these need to be identified and addressed from
> their inception.

Has anyone got stories of trying to raise ethical concerns within their
organisation? Were you listened to? Were you happy with the results or left
frustrated?

------
lawless123
Seems to be a one street. At some point do we not have to treat AI's ethically
if they are approaching sentience?.

Maybe that should be separate topic and this is just about more basic AI.

~~~
chestervonwinch
There is a Star Trek episode that revolves around your first question, which I
feel compelled to share:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Measure_of_a_Man_(Star_Tre...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Measure_of_a_Man_\(Star_Trek:_The_Next_Generation\))

